# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  TV dhe edukimi i fëmijëve

## Albo

Nga Gëzim Mekuli* 

Opinioni sot në botë është i dyzuar lidhur me televizionin si koncept dhe si media. Disa e konsiderojnë televizionin si "amortizues dhe zbutës" të realitetit të ashpër jetësor. Në skajin tjetër ndodhen ata që përkundrazi, këtë media e konsiderojnë si një "lindje e djallit" i cili shkatërron kulturën dhe kërcënon njerëzimin. Kjo shtresë e opinionit e cilëson televizionin si ndikues të dëmshëm për zhvillimin dhe edukimin normal të rinisë, e veçanërisht të fëmijëve. TV, sipas tyre ndikon në humbjen e aftësisë së përqëndrimit tek fëmijët, ndikon në krijimin e pasivitetit të përgjithshëm, egoizmit, në shkëputjen nga realiteti dhe vetvetja e deri tek lindja e instikteve kriminale.
Po a mund të jetë pozitiv TV për fëmijët? Sigurisht. TV mund të ndikojë mirë tek fëmijët atëherë kur prindërit bëjnë zgjedhjen e programit të duhur për shikim. Konsumimi i programit televiziv në mënyrë aktive duhet të udhëhiqet nga prindërit e jo nga vetë fëmijët. Dihet që në ditët e sotme, për shkak të problemeve të shumta ekonomike e sociale, shumë prindër janë të shtrënguar që të jenë larg shtëpisë dhe fëmijëve. Në këtë mënyrë, seleksionimi aktiv dhe i domosdoshëm i emisioneve për fëmijët, mund të jetë i parealizueshëm. Përpos domosdoshmërisë ekzistenciale, ka edhe arsye të tjera, të cilat mund ti quajmë me një fjalë si "ikje" e prindërve nga përgjegjësia për edukimin e fëmijëve të tyre. Sigurimi i parave, përfitimi material, etja për karrierë, shfrenimi dhe nxitimi për konsumim e dëfrim, shpesh janë "arsyetime" më të "rëndësishme" për prindërit, se investimi i kohës në edukimin e fëmijëve.
Pasojat e mosseleksionimit aktiv të emisioneve për fëmijë në televizion janë të paparashikueshme: fëmijët dhe të rinjtë nga këto familje, pjesën dërmuese të kohës së lirë e kalojnë para mediave pra, para aparateve televizive, kështu ata kanë mundësi të shikojnë emisione që për fëmijët janë rreptësisht të ndaluara. Sipas psikologëve gjermanë, 20.000 deri 30.000 fëmijë të këtij grupi qëndrojnë deri në orën dy të mesnatës para televizionit. Një 18 -vjeçar, sot nëpërmes mediave ka parë me sytë e tij mbi 200.000 akte dhune, dhe ky fëmijë ka parë mbi 40.000 herë sekuenca ose foto me njerëz të gjymtuar, të dhunuar e të masakruar...(Shembull kemi sot luftën në Irak dhe ndërmjetësimi, "i fotografisë së ashpër dhe të fortë", përmes televizorit.
Pengesat në lexim, bisedë, shkrim, pengesat në koncentrim janë prezente tek fëmijët të cilët skajshmërisht shumë ndjekin emisionet televizive. Dhuna në televizion shkakton frikë. Nëse për të rinjtë, një pamje televizive do të konsiderohej provokim nervash dhe kënaqësi, kjo për fëmijët mund të ngjallë frikë dhe pasiguri, e më pas pasoja të rënda psiko-sociale. Deri edhe mbipesha mund të jetë pasojë e shikimit të tepruar të televizonit. Fëmijët me mbipeshë nuk shprehin kënaqësi për lëvizje dhe kështu më me kënaqësi afrohen para televizionit dhe në mënyrë të pakontrolluar edhe ushqehen. Koha e kaluar para televizionit redukton kohën për aktivitete të lira e kreative. Sipas studimeve publicistike, në hapësirat gjermane, muzika tekno, rap dhe rock janë sot, për të rinjtë, një kult i pazëvendësuar. Sipas këtij studimi, asnjë nga këto kultura nuk vjen nga hapësira gjermanofolëse, pra janë kultura të importuara...
Kultura e krijuar nga presioni ekonomik, politik ose ideologjik, është "kancer" për të rinjtë, shoqërinë dhe kombin. Po vallë çfarë po ndodh me vlerat tona kulturore, të cilat janë duke u dhunuar pambarimisht nga mediat e sëmura karrieriste? Shikuesit televizivë janë shpesh të manipuluar nga mënyra e prezantimit të emisioneve. Lajmet jo rrallë kanë karakter spektakli dhe përmbajnë gjysmë të vërteta. 
Pakësimi i kohës familjare
Edhe ashtu koha mjaft e kufizuar për investim në jetën familjare, sot në masë të madhe "rudhet" nga televizioni. Më me kënaqësi shikohen problemet familjare të botës kinematografike si, Familja Moderne "Kasandra", "Bay Ëatch", se sa vetë problemet dhe telashet e familjes. Përmes televizionit mund të shfaqen edhe konflikte brenda familjes. Shpesh ka dallime të mëdha sa i përket zgjedhjes së programit televiziv. Konfliktet me fëmijët dhe të rinjtë rreth zgjedhjes dhe kufizimit të programit televiziv janë shpesh të paevituara. 
Konsumimi i televizionit duhet të mësohet
Ekspertët e kësaj fushe si mjekët, psikologët dhe sociologët vijnë në përfundimin e hidhur se shumë prindër, thjesht nuk kujdesen për shprehinë e shikimit televiziv për fëmijët e tyre.
APELI URGJENT I TYRE TEK PRINDËRIT:
1. Aparati televiziv nuk është "Baby sitter"(përkujdesje e fëmijës)
2. Konsumimi i programit televiziv duhet të bëhet në përputhshmëri me moshën e fëmijës
- 0-3 vjet: nuk ka shikim televiziv fare
- 3-6 vjet: shikimi në raste shumë të rralla ose nuk ka shikim fare
- 6-9 vjet: maksimal një gjysmë orë në ditë por, jo rregullisht
- 9-12 vjet: maksimal një orë në ditë por, jo rregullisht
-12-15 vjet: maksimal një orë e gjysmë çdo dite, por jo rregullisht
-15-18 vjet: maksimal dy orë në ditë, por jo rregullisht.
3. Fëmijët e vegjël nuk lejohen të shikojnë televizion vetëm. Ata kanë nevojë për "mbrojtjen e afërt" dhe sqarimin mbi emisionin nga një i rritur.
4. Nuk i lejohet fëmijës të zgjedhë programin televiziv në mënyrë të pakontrolluar. Sot ka televizione me "çelës" të cilat bllokojnë programe jo të preferuara për fëmijët.
5. Kujdes nga shokët/shoqet e fëmijës tënd që nuk kanë ndonjë kujdes prindëror. Filmat e ndaluara, si filmat pornografikë, kriminalistikë, lehtësisht mund të shikohen edhe te fqinji i afërt.
Edhe pse televizioni tek fëmijët mund të ketë një ndikim përkeqësues, mendohet se kjo media nuk duhet të përjashtohet tërësisht për fëmijët dhe të rinjtë. Me rëndësi dhe primare është kontrollimi nga prindërit dhe të rriturit, e që gjithsesi do të kishte pjesën e determinuar të rolit pozitiv për informacion, argëtim e edukim tek fëmijët e më gjërë. Për ne shqiptarët do të parashtrohej pyetja: mund të ketë bashkim kombëtar me një opinion të sëmurë?! 

*Autori jeton në Oslo, Norvegji

----------


## "Ambrida"

shume i mire ky material,une kam probleme me vajzen,gjithe diten ta lesh,shikon kartona ,dhe mundesisht pa levizur fare dhe teper e perqendruar.Mundohem qe ta kufizoj por jo ne limitet e mesiperme.

----------


## ALKAPONE

vertet   qe   tv  eshte  shume  i  demshem  per  femijet    sidomos    kure  lozin  kompiuter     rrin pran  dhe    kan  demtin   
ne  sy    keshtu me  kan  qortuar  femije  dhe  keshtu  do  i  qertoi femijet   :buzeqeshje:  
me  respekt  nga  alkapone

----------

